# Nicotine bleeding through!!??



## MudMonkey (Jun 9, 2009)

So I did a popcorn patch on a ceiling and it dried yellow...the rest of the house after heat hit it turned yellow as well..the guy that did the new texture scraped down the oil coated popcorn but didn't remove it. So, what should they paint with? Killz? There is some ecologic stuff that isn't suppose to bleed. Any experience?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Old popcorn removals must be painted with Kilz or similar stain blocker, our painters prefer Sherwin-Williams' blocker. It's not necessarily the nicotine, all aged acoustic will have a yellow to brown bleed-through once removed and resprayed, I think it's the vermiculite, I could be wrong on the cause.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, Kilz is what we prime every popcorn removal job we do. It's ensures a nice white ceiling when all the plastic is pulled. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

any oil base white


----------



## tom (Mar 4, 2010)

how would one adjust to the sheen that a proper priming creates if respraying popcorn? it tends to slide and build slowly. Drying out the popcorn mixture isn't a reliable fix. On my next one, I am planning plan to try one coat sprayed of clear shellac thinned with ammonia to cut the sheen and penetrate evenly. see what happens.
-nube


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, let us know... I usually use water to thing, it's a bit cheaper than ammonia


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> yeah, let us know... I usually use water to thing, it's a bit cheaper than ammonia


What's a thing? Or is that thin?:blink:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

tom said:


> how would one adjust to the sheen that a proper priming creates if respraying popcorn? it tends to slide and build slowly. Drying out the popcorn mixture isn't a reliable fix. On my next one, I am planning plan to try one coat sprayed of clear shellac thinned with ammonia to cut the sheen and penetrate evenly. see what happens.
> -nube


That don't sound good let us know how it works if you are still alive after being in a room while working with ammonia. Deadly ! What kind of respirator are u wearing anyway ? I hope it is a full mask with a fresh supply of oxygen going into it. What kind of chemical reaction would u get by mixing the two together ? Your not going to blow anything up are you or start a fire ? Are you a taper or chemist?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Be damn careful mixing ammonia with other chemicals. Mixed with bleach, they'll be calling your widow. Either, alone can give you a nasty case of chemical pnuemonia. Are you certain clear shellac and popcorn will bond?

These spot patches are rarely able to blend in colorwise, most times have to fog the entire ceiling with Kilz or similar. Zinnser, etc.

And Btw, check the age of the original. Prior to 1984 may have asbestos....


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

I have always been told that you should only mix ammonia with shellac if it is being brushed or wiped on for pickling. It's used in this process to prolong the drying time.


----------



## miket (Jan 29, 2010)

If someone did smoke in a room for many years the ceiling will be brown or yellowish even if its been painted white at some point and it will bleed right through. Unpainted texture does go brownish over time. Some paint will take care of that. Scraped down texture is more brownish. Water based stain blocking primers are improving all the time but Oil based primers are the old sure bet on smoke. We used to spray tinted shellac on dark smoke damaged joists and studs on fire damaged houses after the walls were gutted to prevent smells from coming back. That stuff really works on things worse than nicotine. I wouldnt spray a whole wall with it though since shellac is too slick for regular latex paints to adhere to well and the wall will peel over time. We use it for spot priming water damage, always worked and dried fast. We washed tinted shellac out of our tools with denatured alchol.

Blending a patch in old texture is difficult enough, trying to match the color without painting the ceiling? wow.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

miket said:


> If someone did smoke in a room for many years the ceiling will be brown or yellowish even if its been painted white at some point and it will bleed right through. Unpainted texture does go brownish over time. Some paint will take care of that. Scraped down texture is more brownish. Water based stain blocking primers are improving all the time but Oil based primers are the old sure bet on smoke. We used to spray tinted shellac on dark smoke damaged joists and studs on fire damaged houses after the walls were gutted to prevent smells from coming back. That stuff really works on things worse than nicotine. I wouldnt spray a whole wall with it though since shellac is too slick for regular latex paints to adhere to well and the wall will peel over time. We use it for spot priming water damage, always worked and dried fast. We washed tinted shellac out of our tools with denatured alchol.
> 
> Blending a patch in old texture is difficult enough, trying to match the color without painting the ceiling? wow.


I hear ya on trying to match the color without painting. A few years ago, I had to repair two air vents that were being taken out of a model home garage that had been the builder's office. I personally had sprayed all the homes in that sub-division. The ceiling had been finished only a few months. White as the day it was sprayed. I used USG medium popcorn. Sprayed it with the same USG popcorn. It was a different LOT number AND a different color white! Just barely different, but noticeable.......gotta watch that stuff.


----------

